# Gustavo Dudamel: Mahler 2, LIVE from Caracas!?



## GrosseFugue

This recently took place. Missed the simul-cast at my local movie theatre: 




Anyone see this? Comments? I heard 1,600 musicians were gather together! Darn, I wished I could've seen it. Better yet -- wish I could've been in Caracas to hear it! 

I just saw the finale to his Mahler 2 from last year at the BBC Proms with the Simon Bolivar Orchestra and thought it was fabulous:


----------



## ccurtis

it's not too late, at least in some areas. There's an "encore" rebroadcast Wed Feb 29 tho not in the same theaters as March 18. For SF area apparently only in Dublin & Santa Cruz (using Fandango). Well worth the effort. Out of this world. The chorus (~1200!) is mostly el sistema youngsters, the youngest singing from memory & perfectly in sync. The intro interviews are most illuminating; I also recommend http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/music/la-ca-caracas-notebook-20120226,0,4870388.story as background even if you already know a lot about el sistema. The whole Mahler cycle, which we were lucky enough to get to LA for, was a peak experience in every way.


----------

